# My New A6



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys this is my new 2002 Audi A6. I finally got some pics of it!! So now...what to do first!! any ideas?!?! 







[/URL]IMG]


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: My New A6 (yakob89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakob89* »_So now...what to do first!! any ideas?!?!

Lower it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
What motor does it have? If it has the 2.7T, a chip is a must.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: My New A6 (EK20)*

i agree with ek20 drop first thing get some coilovers 
im guessing its 2.7t so once again as EK20 said chip it. That should be enough for a while








and get an hid kit because the light out put is atrocious


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

or is it 3.0?
if it is then you got yourself a very reliable but non tunable car


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_or is it 3.0?
if it is then you got yourself a very reliable but non tunable car









Based on his other thread, I'm thinking 3.0.


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Based on his other thread, I'm thinking 3.0.

















Im sorry to say it is a 3.0. I am planning on lowering it and have been lookin at some wheels on Raderwerks. I am wondering should I get coilovers right off the bat? Cuz I dont wanna drop it like super low ya know just enough. I was looking into some H&R race springs and Koni yellows? 
Oh and another thing with the 3.0 why is it unmodable?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (yakob89)*

Clean A6... Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *yakob89* »_Oh and another thing with the 3.0 why is it unmodable?

No Turbo Charger(s)

GIAC advertises a 3.0L chip but it's likely not worth the cost for minimal 6hp gain.
Most folks accept the 220HP 3.0L as best left stock.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

as GLS-S4 says theres no turbos so you cant really do anything to the cars motros except get a good air filter chip it (which is really not worth the money) and use the most expensive gas








other than that you got yourself a really nice looking car tho
very reliable








if you dont want to go that low then just get h&r sports springs but if you plan on lowering it even more in the future then might as well get coilovers from the bat...save money in the long run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would get the RS6 c5 five spoke rims (black polish)








they have them on raderworks


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_as GLS-S4 says theres no turbos so you cant really do anything to the cars motros except get a good air filter chip it (which is really not worth the money) and use the most expensive gas








other than that you got yourself a really nice looking car tho
very reliable








if you dont want to go that low then just get h&r sports springs but if you plan on lowering it even more in the future then might as well get coilovers from the bat...save money in the long run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would get the RS6 c5 five spoke rims (black polish)








they have them on raderworks

I saw those on there!!! They look beautiful!! I just wonder how good they would look on my car?


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (yakob89)*

im sure they would look great especially if you have a nice drop with those rims (get 19') then get the hella smoked tail lights and a nice tint all around and a black roof (black theme)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it will look insane
thats what im planning on doing to my puppy once i get some money


----------

